# E-TTL III a Long Way Off [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 18, 2015)

```
We were told a while ago that Canon was working on a <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2015/05/new-flash-system-in-the-works-cr1/" target="_blank">new metering system for their flagship flash</a>, we dubbed it E-TTL III. Not much has been said since, although we’ve seen the <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2015/07/canon-announces-the-speedlite-430ex-iii-rt-flash/" target="_blank">announcement of the Speedlite 430EX III-RT</a>.</p>
<p>We’re told that while the next Canon DSLRs (EOS-1D X and EOS 5D Mark III replacements) will support the new flash metering system, the launch of the flash is actually a “long way off” and won’t arrive before late 2016 at the earliest.</p>
<p>It’s worth mentioning the source did say that Canon’s new system should perform better than the Nikon’s, which has long been superior.</p>
```


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 19, 2015)

A better flash system is certainly needed. I hope that all new flashes have user upgradable firmware that might upgrade them to ETTL III.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 19, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> We’re told that while the next Canon DSLRs (EOS-1D X and EOS 5D Mark III replacements) will support the new flash metering system, the launch of the flash is actually a “long way off” and won’t arrive before late 2016 at the earliest


I hope that does not mean a delay of the above mentioned DSLRs until "late 2016" as well... :-\


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Jul 19, 2015)

Do we know how far back support for the new system goes? 7DII? 5DIII? Or is it only as of the new 5DIV/1DXII?


----------

